# Corn cob pellets



## buzzy (Oct 3, 2018)

Just picked this up at Tractor Supply for $10. Plan on using it this fall on bacon. Just wondering about thoughts & opinions on other meat to use it on. Thanks!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

I use it on a lot of meat.  If I am using pellets its cob pellets.


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 3, 2018)

I used some a couple of years ago. The ones I had were from Tractor Supply and contained a lot of moisture. I had to microwave them to dry them out enough to light them. I never tried pellets


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 3, 2018)

Hold on. You can use bedding pellets for horses to smoke bacon?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Hold on. You can use bedding pellets for horses to smoke bacon?




Yup, pops researched it.  All natural contact bedding


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 3, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Yup, pops researched it.  All natural contact bedding


I am going to feel so weird buying horse bedding to smoke food

What else is good with beyond bacon?


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 3, 2018)

I have used them before also for bacon and dried venison. Works good. I actually got some real cob to try this year.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 3, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I am going to feel so weird buying horse bedding to smoke food
> 
> What else is good with beyond bacon?



Tom, I would point out here that you want new, *unused*, cobbopellets.
Used ones might tend to be a bit strong... :confused:


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 3, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Tom, I would point out here that you want new, *unused*, cobbopellets.
> Used ones might tend to be a bit strong... :confused:


Oh geeze I forgot that SonnyE! ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> I used some a couple of years ago. The ones I had were from Tractor Supply and contained a lot of moisture. I had to microwave them to dry them out enough to light them. I never tried pellets



Well the bag does say "One forty pound bag will absorb over 18 gallons of liquid". o_O

Chris


----------



## daveomak (Oct 4, 2018)

I mix my cob with other pellets...  Usually fruit woods...   I have read where too much cob smoke has a bad flavor...  Several years ago, I tried another brand of cob bedding....  I may have gotten too much smoke on the meat because it was horrible.... Just something to think about...   ease your way up in smoke...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 4, 2018)

Can I ask you guys what the flavour profile of cob is? Kind of curious what it would be good for beyond just bacon.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 4, 2018)

Pops dad used it on all the meat he smoked.....


----------



## zwiller (Oct 4, 2018)

I used it on cheese and turkey.  I like it but I like it since it reminds me of holidays at the uncles farm where he burned it.  
Starting to think it might be a little rough for cheese but maybe dust would work/still dialing my cheese in.  Did last year's holiday turkey with cob.  I think cob adds a sort of old school/farm/country made character.  IIRC Pops blends it with Todd's pitmasters choice and I plan to try that this year too.  Dare I say cob itself might be a bit one-dimensional as you can't really tell it's corn cob like apple wood smells like apples.  I need to do some testing but despite posts that say cob is the most subtle it might be a little stronger than other mild woods like apple or pecan.  The pellets burn a little faster and much easier to start than wood too.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 4, 2018)

zwiller said:


> I used it on cheese and turkey.  I like it but I like it since it reminds me of holidays at the uncles farm where he burned it.
> Starting to think it might be a little rough for cheese but maybe dust would work/still dialing my cheese in.  Did last year's holiday turkey with cob.  I think cob adds a sort of old school/farm/country made character.  IIRC Pops blends it with Todd's pitmasters choice and I plan to try that this year too.  Dare I say cob itself might be a bit one-dimensional as you can't really tell it's corn cob like apple wood smells like apples.  I need to do some testing but despite posts that say cob is the most subtle it might be a little stronger than other mild woods like apple or pecan.  The pellets burn a little faster and much easier to start than wood too.


Hrm...well I tend to burn apple pellets for every thing and with the pellets you can't really tell it's apple. A shame to me, I like that faintly sweet hit you get from burning apple chips. Might have to try this, even if folk will be like 'Da heck? Your burning animal bedding for pellets'


----------



## zwiller (Oct 4, 2018)

Was a total apple guy, too.  I ran apple for CB and didn't like it as it was too obvious it was apple and just like you said there was that sweetness.  I feel pellets are FAR better than chunks of apple I used with my gasser.  Never used chips though.  In the interest of full disclosure I am well known as a super smeller and also all of this is highly subjective so I will say YMMV.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 4, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Was a total apple guy, too.  I ran apple for CB and didn't like it as it was too obvious it was apple and just like you said there was that sweetness.  I feel pellets are FAR better than chunks of apple I used with my gasser.  Never used chips though.  In the interest of full disclosure I am well known as a super smeller and also all of this is highly subjective so I will say YMMV.


I asked around, it's just apple pellets don't smell like apple when you use em. I just did some CB on mesquite but personally can't tell it was mesquite. I think I'm broken lol.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 5, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I asked around, it's just apple pellets don't smell like apple when you use em. I just did some CB on mesquite but personally can't tell it was mesquite. I think I'm broken lol.



You're not broken at all.  It's quite common our senses differ.  IE love hate for cilantro.  Some people think it smells and taste like gasoline.  Not me but I know people who do.  Mesquite is quite powerful to me and I can spot it immediately.  I was freaking out how real the apple smelled with the AMNPS.  Like I said tho I came from a gasser and chunks and NEVER got TBS.  Maybe chips are indeed better.  

BBB on deck in dry stage now and gonna do cob and pitmasters blend 50/50.


----------



## dr k (Feb 20, 2019)

I just saw this exact package online at TSC and it said not in pellet form $10/40lb. Loose. As of 18 days ago. Todd's pellets burn fast just from the nature of corn cob. Anyone run into the nonpellet form and use it in the Amnps?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2019)

dr k said:


> I just saw this exact package online at TSC and it said not in pellet form $10/40lb. Loose. As of 18 days ago. Todd's pellets burn fast just from the nature of corn cob. Anyone run into the nonpellet form and use it in the Amnps?




The first 2 bags wasn't in pellet form. Odd shapes and sizes, nothing bigger then say a 1/2 a pellet.  Burned great in the tray and tube. This bag is all pellets, still burns burns good. I can get a pic if you want.


----------



## dr k (Feb 20, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> The first 2 bags wasn't in pellet form. Odd shapes and sizes, nothing bigger then say a 1/2 a pellet.  Burned great in the tray and tube. This bag is all pellets, still burns burns good. I can get a pic if you want.


Thanks for the reply. Online my store doesn't have it in stock but when I go to the next town it shows they stock it so I'll check it out.  I figured it'll burn in the Amnps like dust if anything but they are so light they'll burn fast.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2019)

dr k said:


> Thanks for the reply. Online my store doesn't have it in stock but when I go to the next town it shows they stock it so I'll check it out.  I figured it'll burn in the Amnps like dust if anything but they are so light they'll burn fast.





They dont burn fast.   I will see if I can get a pic of the old stuff tomorrow.    I was confused with this bag as it was pellets.  Did about 120 lbs of hams, 60 lbs of bacons with them.   Worked just like the non pellet stuff


----------



## pugsbrew (Aug 20, 2019)

OK, so are these CC pellets really pellets now, or does it depend?  And, do you guys use the pellets in the form they come in, or are you making dust?  

Just getting it straight in my head.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 20, 2019)

I make dust...  I turn all my pellets into dust now...  I prefer the quality of the smoke...


----------



## zwiller (Aug 20, 2019)

+1


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 20, 2019)

Trust me, you will be amazed at the flavor that it puts on bacon and other pork products. Cob is my go-to for bacon.

HT


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 20, 2019)

Amen Hoity Toit! Amen!

I even use them for things not pork some times!


----------



## pugsbrew (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## knuckle47 (Dec 19, 2021)

We lived in northern Vermont where cob smoked hams and cheeses are the norm.  Years ago when I bought my maze tray, Amaz-n- had tons of cob pellets.  I guess the company is no longer?  I can not find them anywhere now, BUT… cob smoke flavor is outstanding I use it almost exclusively on cheeses in the winter … I am however almost out of my supply. Try it at 3 hours and I’m sure you’ll fall in love with it


----------



## dr k (Dec 19, 2021)

knuckle47 said:


> We lived in northern Vermont where cob smoked hams and cheeses are the norm.  Years ago when I bought my maze tray, Amaz-n- had tons of cob pellets.  I guess the company is no longer?  I can not find them anywhere now, BUT… cob smoke flavor is outstanding I use it almost exclusively on cheeses in the winter … I am however almost out of my supply. Try it at 3 hours and I’m sure you’ll fall in love with it


TSC Tractor supply Co online sells 100% corn cob pellets/crumbles, no filler or additives for horse bedding a few people have mentioned here. Todd's were small pellets. 40lbs./$10.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2021)

dr k said:


> TSC Tractor supply Co online sells 100% corn cob pellets/crumbles, no filler or additives for horse bedding a few people have mentioned here. Todd's were small pellets. 40lbs./$10.


Will have to check local TSC again. When did a while back it was a no-go.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 21, 2021)

Just bought a bag today and mixed some in with hickory to cold smoke a ham tomorrow. This will be my first smoke with cob, hope it does well.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 21, 2021)

a pellet is a pellet ...


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 28, 2021)

Cajun Smokes said:


> Just bought a bag today and mixed some in with hickory to cold smoke a ham tomorrow. This will be my first smoke with cob, hope it does well.


I’m curious how your ham turned out, Cajun Smokes. Just found a TSC that had a bag. I have 30 lbs of pork belly dry curing right now and can’t wait to try out this interesting method on the Yoder. Just wondering about the ratio? I thought about mixing it with some Lumberjack Cherry for color.


----------

